# "Vpu recover has reset your graphics accelerator" message



## jugg

Hi, when I play Black & White 2 my screen turns black from time to time and I get a error message with this: "_VPU Recover has reset your graphics accelerator or it was no longer responding to graphics driver commands_" then after the third error message the screen gets Grey stripes and I have to restart the computer.


I don't get it, I can play all the latest games without any problem. I can even play Black & White 2: Battle Of The Gods without this message popping up. I get it ONLY on Black & White 2


These are the things I know my computer have:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2,66ghz s775, 4mb Cache - FSB 1333mhz

MSI G31TM-P21 - G31 - s775 

2x1024mb = 2GB DDR2 800mhz - Dual Channel - Super Talent 

Samsung 750GB - 32mb Cache - SATA2 

ATI Powercolor Radeon HD 4670 512mb / 2 x DVI 

Windows XP sp3


Does anybody has a solution to this problem? Thanks in advance


----------



## linkin

You have a faulty GPU or you have overclocked it too far.


----------



## jugg

linkin said:


> You have a faulty GPU or you have overclocked it too far.






okej, how do I fix it? Is there some kind of setting or anything I need to change?


----------



## jugg

No ideas at all?!


----------



## linkin

Are you running the card overclocked? Is it getting sufficient airflow? Try turning the fan speed up in catalyst control centre.


----------



## jugg

linkin said:


> Are you running the card overclocked? Is it getting sufficient airflow? Try turning the fan speed up in catalyst control centre.





ok I shall do that. Thx


----------



## jugg

ok that didn't work.

and i noticed that the error message doesn't come up anymore it just goes in to stripe mode directly. 

man I'm so fed up with computers and the technology shit that has problem all the time


----------



## jugg

I fixed it!

just had to uninstall the drivers and run without them


----------



## linkin

But that stops acceleration and advanced features. try reinstalling them.

go to www.ati.com and download catalyst 10.5


----------



## jugg

I tried that before but the problem remains. I just have to play this game until I get tired of it and then reinstall the drivers 

But I haven't noticed in any way on the graphics that I have removed the drivers, can it be so bad?


----------



## linkin

hmm... try installing just the display driver only from Ati, it does not include the catalyst control centre. might help.


----------



## jugg

ok, will try it.

this is the file that's corrupted: *ati2dvag* 
you think it's only in the catalyst centre?


----------

